# Camo clad shotgun



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I had a hard time finding a whole lot on camo clad and what people thought of it, so I did it and here are my findings:

Take A LOT of time thinking about where to make cuts to make it conform around your gun... it's not hard, but it is easy to mess up if your not thinking!

wipe off any oils or grease that may be on it, as directed, I didn't take it too seriouse and after the first piece, I found out it is a needed step. I think I took 2 hours give or take onthe project, but I was watching TV as well, so that will add some time. It was a lot of fun, and I can see that it will be VERY durable and it looks VERY nice, here are a couple of pics.

Trust me, if your thinkin of dipping, just do this, it's around $30 and looks just as good ( my last shot gun was camodipped)


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

I have camo-clad on 2 of my shotguns,had it on my 870 for over 5 years and still looks great,it's been on my Baikal going on 4 years now.
I have been very satisfied with the performance of the product.
It does take a little planning before hand to get good results,but as long as everything is prepped right it will last quite some time.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

exaclty, I just know I had a hard time finding a lot about the product before I bought it. Could you post some pics up? that way if others are seaching google for how guns look when they are done, we might be able to convince them to go this way vs. the dipped!


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

whitehorse said:


> exaclty, I just know I had a hard time finding a lot about the product before I bought it. Could you post some pics up? that way if others are seaching google for how guns look when they are done, we might be able to convince them to go this way vs. the dipped!


I will see about getting a couple up.


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry it took some time to get the pics up.
I am far from a pro photographer.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Those look great, I wished I had practiced on another gun first... those looked great, it's a great product, wish I had done it a long time ago!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i will disagree with doing this over dipping. like anything you will get what you pay for. my friend has a AR that was dipped white and trust me you cant scratch through the stuff i have tried it. something tells me that the wrap isnt going to hold up very well for very long is you abuse it


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

id say for what you pay, the camo clad is a good deal, and as demonstrated, it can come out really nice too.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

carp_killer said:


> i will disagree with doing this over dipping. like anything you will get what you pay for. my friend has a AR that was dipped white and trust me you cant scratch through the stuff i have tried it. something tells me that the wrap isnt going to hold up very well for very long is you abuse it


I don't think I've ever heard of an issue with them scratching? I dissagree I have had dipped and I wouldn't ever go back, maybe if the gun was the same price when I was buying it..

this stuff is used on trucks and fourwheelers, and I hear many stories of it lasting 4-5 years and still working. If you have used the product and have a story to tell, let us know what went wrong. Otherwise, I don't think it's safe to ASSUME you get what you pay for!


----------

